# Keeping motivated



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

I just recently got back into prepping. I took i guess what you can call some time off what do you guys do to stay motivated when it comes to skills. I understand the simple answer is just wanting to survive but does anyone else go through periods slacking. I mean once you have a few BOBs food stores and a host of skill how does everyone keep at it.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

um it's more of a lifestyle for us. it's an everyday thing for us. we don't stop doing things we enjoy just to use the money for preps. we just have so much set aside each pay day to use for them and then we go about our life doing and enjoying what we want. I can or dehydrate almost every day ( mostly dehydrating cuz I can walk away from it lol). we use the knots we've learned all the time when we have to tie things down or up. we make time ( and we enjoy it) to practice our shooting at our own range in our woods.

so really we never take a break from it because it's our life *shrugs*

I know people get in it their heads that they just HAVE to have so much or buy so much or the earth will stop turning ( which is silly). they get themselves all hyped up and stress themselves out over nothing really. They do it to themselves and then they get frazzled and burned out.

just get the basics done and then merge it with your lifestyle. It'll become second nature to keep your eyes peeled for things whether you're out shopping, reading the local paper ( classifieds) or going to yard sales and flea markets.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Enjoy it! 

When you get some minor goal accomplished give yourself permission to feel good about it, not just think about the next thing or all the stuff you haven't done.

Some aspects of preparedness are more enjoyable than others to different people at different times, if you find yourself lacking motivation try to find something that sparks your interest at the moment (even if it isn't the highest logical priority) you can even use that activity as a reward for doing something less fun.

Do some things that will make/save you money, that can be a good incentive to keep it up. You can even set aside some of that money for things that help motivate you (or beer money).

Don't think that everything has to be done perfect. I have been known to suffer from "analysis paralysis" so sometimes when I don't know where I should start I have to remind myself "YOU JUST START!"

Anyways, just my opinion but I think people are often too hard on themselves and burn out as a result. Like Genevieve it is our lifestyle and because I have grown up self-employed for the most part, motivation is something that you learn a lot about


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The term burnout comes to mind most often when it comes to taking time away from Prepping. Just about everyone I know goes through it. Forums tend to reflect this in that you will see a prolific poster suddenly drop out either entirely or for an extended period of time. Prepping or survival or whatever you want to call it takes a great deal out of most people. 

You want to help others but you realize that stealth may be your only friend in the end. This feeling of being alone in the journey gets to many people. From the newbie perspective you can be overwhelmed with all that you have to gather together and how much you need to get in the future. From the old timers perspective it comes down to how do I deal with all this stuff I already have? 

Taking time off is not a bad thing if you use that time to recharge and refresh. Forums can be your best friend or your worst enemy. Find people on the forums who reflect positive attitudes. you will get enough negative already from the general public and media. People fear what they do not understand and what they want to ignore. If they do not acknowledge danger then it does not exist. It is like living at the base of a large dam. It may be cracked but it is not going to break. 

When you need to get away from it all do so. GB


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the imput i started prepping more or less about 4 to 5 years ago started out with the standard altoid can and well its grown into somthing a bit more now. I guess when i say i took a break prepping i should have said gear prep, im active my garden in order and living in a desert thats no easy task.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll tell you what keeps my wife and me motivated, every time we go to town for groceries, fuel or building supplies we see prices go up (actually further devaluation of the US dollar). Just as an example I have a 25 pound box of deck screws I bought about one year ago for around $60, a friend just told me that it's now $107. It has become a big race to get things done before we can no longer afford to do them, not to mention that there are some things that we wanted to get which are no longer available.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

No doubt on that viking that was a motivator for me to work on getting skilled at growing veggies fresh produce keeps gping up and up.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

<-------that little boy in my avatar, his two sisters & their daddy, his 8 month old niece, & his nephew still in the oven. They are my motivation for most things. .


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Awsome TSR doest every parent have that well at least every good parent.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of good parents out there don't have even so much as a few days groceries in their house, let alone prep.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

I wasnt talking about prep but our kinds always makes us look to our and there futures


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

If you garden, you didn't take much of a break! 

I slow down with a lot of my other preps in the spring/summer due to time spent in the garden. Just not enough hours in the day between that and work. Gettin away for a bit is a good thing. We enjoy just takin a nice road trip to somewhere we like or have never been before. Just a change of scenery does us good. Like has been mentioned we have just made it part of our life.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Yup backpacker i guess what i see as prepping and just what i consider prepping is money spent on hard assets.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

I garden but if there was a issue i belive we all would be more or less on the move never really being in one place to grow crops


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you run low on inspiration then become cheap and lazy, like me. When I see something on sale I buy a bunch of it. I save money and I don't have to shop for it for a while. 

Seriously though, as mentioned previously, have fun. It is hard to burn out on fun. There are so many aspects to prepping that it is easy to find something interesting. Many here have been prepping for decades so remember to keep things in perspective. 

Personally, I just think about the time I got sick and burned through all my cash and food before I could go back to work if I want to keep inspired. Many of us prepare for global to local disasters but every day thousands experience individual disasters.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

ArizonaJake said:


> I garden but if there was a issue i belive we all would be more or less on the move never really being in one place to grow crops


Why? Where would we be going? Why would we go out walking aimlessly around in a SHTF situation?


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

We all prepair for what we think is going or could most likly happen and even then we would probably be wrong(murphys law) i dont really think there is a wrong way to prepair each one of us knows the area around where you live better than say me. I would like to have kinda of a best of both be able to sustain at my house but im not betting on my house or even a BOL being a end all be all.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am all about the balance between what I feel is adequate preparedness and still maintaining an active and joyful life. I see a need, I fill that need. If that need is long-term food or water, that's what I focus on. If that need is a new fence for my backyard, my time and money goes towards that project. In August I'm going to be focused on a family vacation. When I get back I'll probably start thinking about how CNN would describe my ammo storage in large-scale military terms, then add to them. 

I started out feeling like I was behind the 8-ball. Now I think of it more like simply adding anywhere from a day to a month of long-term survival. Or maybe just adding a slightly easier or more convenient life while I am surviving. Of course until (or if) I have to survive something, I want my family to be comfortable and happy.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Sentry firepower is when you his your target But then again the news would have us all turn our neighbors for shooting a red rider in there backyard. And im with you as far as my preps i dont like fixed location no mater how secret i may think they are balance is key but we all get a little tunnel vision from time to time. I figure Worst case im riding a lizard across the arizona desert beat case im pool side drinking home made brew. LOL so i best prep for everything in between.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I stay motivated by reading or watching the news, just about all it takes. Every day more crap goes down, its not an event that will happen, its an event that is happening. As I have said before we are frogs and the heat is being turned to get hotter and hotter until we are being boiled and don't even know it.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

The people sit in there homes and watch tv and see all the crime murder and govt take over and think that this is how things are supposed to be.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree with what others have said but I'd like to reiterate a couple points.

To really prepare for TEOTWAWKI would be a hugely expensive project that is beyond most of our financial resources. Continuing toward a goal you'll never achieve would be a very frustrating way to live, so you do need something to stay motivated.

The first thing I do is set very goals that are large enough that they represent an accomplishment but are still achievable. Forget the million dollar bunker and try to set aside an extra month's worth of food for the family. When I get the goal accomplished I do feel good about it, i.e. celebrate even if it is only in my head, then I set another achievable goal.

The second factor is recognition that much of what I am doing is not about my survival, but about the survival of my children and grandchildren and subsequent generations. The folks here vary in age from teenagers to senior citizens. To be prepared for a long term event is a lot easier for a multi-generational family or group than it would be for an individual.

If my estate includes preps for my family for a year, then they can either devote themselves to other pursuits or try to add to cover a longer period of time or a larger number of people.

Those two factors, regular celebrations of meeting goals and caring for future generations are the two main factors that keep me motivated.

I will add one other motivator that is somewhat outside one's control and that is the success you have coming through short term events. We had Hurricane Sandy roll through here. For most folks it was a pretty unpleasant experience. They were without power for quite awhile and you really couldn't go anywhere due to downed trees and power lines, gas stations that could not pump gas and other problems.

I was significantly more comfortable than my neighbors due to having prepped. My neighborhood was without electricity for 8 days and many surrounding areas were out even longer. Due to my inclusion of a generator, food storage, fuel on hand, etc. in my preps I was pretty comfortable.

Now you can't plan for an event like a hurricane, but when one comes along and your preps pay off you can use it both as a cause to celebrate, and a learning experience to see what isn't working. In my case, the worst part of Sandy was not being able to communicate, so I have subsequently gotten a HAM license and improved my communications capabilities.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Awsome geek i have been off and in with wanting a ham lic. Always seem to find other places for the money to go.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

ArizonaJake said:


> Awsome geek i have been off and in with wanting a ham lic. Always seem to find other places for the money to go.


The hurricane was my motivator for that. I was fine, but had no way to tell friends and family I was fine. That got me motivated (the topic of the thread) on the HAM license.

Smaller problems like hurricanes are motivators iif you recogniize them as such. Of course my neighbors are no better prepared than they were before.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> The hurricane was my motivator for that. I was fine, but had no way to tell friends and family I was fine. That got me motivated (the topic of the thread) on the HAM license.
> 
> Smaller problems like hurricanes are motivators iif you recogniize them as such. Of course my neighbors are no better prepared than they were before.


Thats cool i have taken many practice test a have done okay on them what kind of lic. Do you have, do you see yourself going for a higher lic.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

ArizonaJake said:


> Thats cool i have taken many practice test a have done okay on them what kind of lic. Do you have, do you see yourself going for a higher lic.


I have a General License. I have no immediate pllans for the Extra, but all levels are doabe for someone propery motivated (pun intended).


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you spend alot on your rig just seems like a lot of cash on a electric device. I have a cb and i know i can reach out like the hams can. One day i will get one when i find it in a estate sale.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

There are HAM radios for various bands and at various price points. Usually if you are in a populated area you can do a lot with a low priced VHF radio and then decide whether you are into it enough to acquire more gear. There is a lot of used equipment available if you need to watch the budget. There are a number of HAM threads here you may wish to review.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ArizonaJake said:


> I just recently got back into prepping. I took i guess what you can call some time off what do you guys do to stay motivated when it comes to skills. I understand the simple answer is just wanting to survive but does anyone else go through periods slacking. I mean once you have a few BOBs food stores and a host of skill how does everyone keep at it.


My father was stubborn and my mother is stubborn, so I have a double dose of stubbornness. Plus I was raised with a wide and deep independent streak. I'm a detail, technical orientated type.

Married in my teens.

We bought a 100 year old house and spent the next 30 years rewiring, re-plumbing, new windows, insulation, new roof and adding a garage. Done 95% of the work myself.

What I didn't learn about construction from my Dad I learned by watching, reading and doing. You learn a lot "how not to" by repeatedly trying. 

2 children that were raised to think and be independent. They both put themselves thru college and are now married.

Daughter and Son-in-law both have federal security clearances and are presently out of the country. Son and Daughter-in-law are out of state for 3 years of Seminary. I'm the storage and half way house for them. That is what keeps me motivated! I've got too much love, time and effort invested in my children and 41 years of marriage to allow some long haired pinko commie lying pot smoking scumbag to mess with that.

_*Lord, make me fast and accurate.

Let my aim be true and my hand faster then those who would seek to destroy me.

Grant me victory over my foes and those that wish to do harm to me and mine.

Let not my last thought be, "If only I had my gun."

And Lord if today is truly the day that you call me home. Let me die in a pile of empty brass.​*_


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Awsome congrats on 41 years i have been married 12 years and my wife all though she isnt into the survival thing as much as i am keeps me motavated and always give words of encouragement when needed.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't have many skills when it comes to prepping. We have a year's supply of food and water already. If the collapse lasts longer than that we'll be living on whatever fish I can catch or small game there is to hunt.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Everyone has there diffent idea of what could, will, may happen and there own way of prepairing for it and of course each persons location is differnt along with needs but what always see wrong with the hunting and fishing thing is. 

1. Everyone will gravitate to water we all need it and want it so large lakes and what not will be a populated area. Also along those lines there would be a great deal of people who dont know far away to use the bathroom or to dispose of dead animals from water sources. Tons of people cleaning themselves in the water i think would be a mess let alone how long befor its all fished out.

2. Hunting is tough and a nasty event would bring out the evil in people and mix wepons in and could mean trouble. Ex. After a kill your dressing it out and chances are your not in the woods alone there are others out and unless you bow hunt a rifle shot could be heard for miles and that could bring unwelcome guest.

Those are just some quick thoughts on that. Im not saying that you shouldnt go to the lakes and streams or woods just i belive there needs to be alot of planing or at least a secound look. 

I dont know just some rambling.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Water is not as scarce in other parts of the country as it is in Arizona. For example, here are the lakes in east Texas, not including the numerous private lakes. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/ineast.phtml

2. Traps would be very useful as would having enough supplies to just lay low while the herd thins out.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

I know tsr that lakes and what not are more prevelent in other parts of the country im just saying that. If your little town has say 5000 people in it and thats pretty small that they would head to the closest water source and say 3000 out of the 5000 make it there thats still alot of folks. And if your set up nice and there not then there is a greater chance of crime, i can defend myself but againts the masses would be tough. Just a thought.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

BillS, get to know your own personal carrots and sticks.

When I first got started I was in a hording frame of mind ... I'd go to the grocery and thrift stores and just get whatever seemed like a good idea in the moment. Not surprisingly I soon asked myself "What's the point?" and quit for a while.

Then I thought back to what originally got me started - a big ice storm. Lots of people freezing in the dark, impassable roads, the whole deal. So now I have _one_ goal - get ready for the next ice storm. I have plenty of time to slow down and do it right without breaking the bank. For me, that's what works - a single goal that's common sense and easy to visualize, and a slow pace.

It's good because some other important needs have come up in the meantime - namely, it's time for me to find a better neighborhood. I _really_ want it to happen now, but I'm forcing myself to slow down and do it right with that too so I don't pick the wrong neighborhood and have to move twice. Having _one_ prepping goal allows me to take more immediate circumstances as they come, while still feeling satisfied that I'll be in good shape when November rolls around.

And when it does, I'll choose my next prepping goal. Prepping for an ice storm will be compatible with most other emergencies - canned food is canned food no matter what's it's earmarked for. So is a first aid kit, a camp stove with extra fuel, and so on. So it's all good. 

Slow-and-steady may win your race too, or maybe not. My point with this ramble is to experiment and find the approach that best fits your goals and personality. Follow someone else's method that doesn't make sense to you, and no amount of willpower will put you over the top. But if your method is consistent with who you are, you'll _want_ to stick with it because it'll be fun.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I think you may give the masses more credit for logical thought than they deserve . Even if they did make it to the lake, they'd likely die off quickly because they lack the skill to make water safe to drink. Around here, the lakes closest to well populated areas are pretty well populated themselves already. I imagine there will be some herd thinning going on when folks try to trespass onto other people's lake property. 

I would be pretty hesitant to go out hunting or even be out in the woods for at least the first few months after TSHTF. Around here, lots of people own guns but a lot more people have them than know how to use them safely. Even fewer know how to hunt safely. 

We have well water as do most, if not all, of our neighbors. It's a pretty common thing to have around here in addition to ponds. And swimming pools. Around here, we really like water. :2thumb:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A friend of mine was building a house when a couple young boys came walking down the street. As close as I can recall the story it went something like this.

Boys: What are you doing?

Friend: Building a house.

Boys: All by yourself?

Friend: Most of the time.

Boys: Isn't that a an awfully big job?

Friend: Well, it is if you look at it as if you are building a house all at once. Right now I'm just nailing two boards together. When I get that done I'll nail another board on the house. Nailing two boards together is pretty easy isn't it?

Boys: Yes.

Friend: All I do is one little job at a time until one day I have a house.


Prepping is kind of like that, just one little job after another. Take pleasure in each accomplishment. Like a house prepping is never truly finished, there is always something to change, repair, or add on.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Motivation? 

Our daughter and son in law's house caught fire 2 days ago. They are off grid and have a generator backup for the solar panels. The generator caught fire. It was in an outdoor metal shed, but it spread to the house. The insurance people said the house must remain untouched while the generator Mfr. does their investigation. So, they can't even clean up the mess! 

Meanwhile, they need a place to live. They need to stay on site, because it is very rural and there is too much at risk if nobody is home. 

Luckily, they are preppers and have always been. There is a very nice storage container on site, a used refrigerator truck body. They moved into it the first night. Before dark, they had air conditioning in there (90 degree weather here), had the weather radio and small 12 volt TV running, a huge cooler with ice in it, plenty of food that will keep, and a coffee pot on the stove ready to make breakfast the next morning. 

THAT sort of thing is how you stay motivated, knowing it can happen to you. You'd better be ready for it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Everybody whether they think they are or not is somewhat of a prepper, almost everyone makes sure that they have clothes to wear when they wake up in the morning. the extent of possibilities one choses to be ready for is just an individual choice.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

machinist said:


> Motivation?
> 
> Our daughter and son in law's house caught fire 2 days ago. They are off grid and have a generator backup for the solar panels. The generator caught fire. It was in an outdoor metal shed, but it spread to the house. The insurance people said the house must remain untouched while the generator Mfr. does their investigation. So, they can't even clean up the mess!
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about their troubles, but that is an excellent story. Thank you for sharing it with us. I hope they come through this ordeal as smoothly as is possible.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Geek. 

They are doing fine. They are very experienced at camping, so living in the 22 ft. container is luxurious camping for them. It's 8' wide and 8' tall, insulated, and has 2 doors with screens. It now has a gas stove, a tiny fridge that runs on very low draw 12V., a queen size bed and plenty of room for the pets. There is running water outside the door and an outdoor sink. An outhouse is about 50 yards away. 

Today they got a new AC unit that shuts down completely when the compressor stops. That allows the little Honda 2KW generator to drop down to idle until the AC comes on again. The Honda runs 6 to 8 hours on .9 gal. of gas at half load, and this is about 1/4 load. It should run most of the day on less than a gallon. 

The main problem for now is that one of them has to stay home all the time for security and to mind the pets. Normally their 4 dogs, 3 cats and Cockatoo are all in the house. This is their biggest challenge for now, but all seem settled in very well. If there is a security problem, they can just open a door and the problem will meet one Rottweiler, one German Shepherd/Husky cross, a Chow, and a German Shepherd/Coyote cross. That last one is a really bad boy, but the really dangerous critter is the Cockatoo. She can bite off fingers and take out eyes. Note that birds are descended from dinosaurs... 

They are augmenting the tiny fridge with a Coleman cooler, so they need ice every 2 or 3 days, but it's going pretty well while they deal with the insurance red tape. 

Their house is off limits for now until the proper inspectors get to go over the defective Rigid brand generator that apparently caused the fire. It will be autopsied and the cause determined. 

The insurance people are really great. Gave them a big check for living expenses and will pay son in law's regular rate for all time he misses from work. No problem there. They will let him do the home repairs and get the contractor rate for it based on quotes. 

Looking good so far, but only because of how prepared they were. 

How many people can have their house catch fire and sleep comfortably in their own bed the next night?

Need any more motivation?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

machinist said:


> Thanks Geek.
> 
> They are doing fine. They are very experienced at camping, so living in the 22 ft. container is luxurious camping for them. It's 8' wide and 8' tall, insulated, and has 2 doors with screens. It now has a gas stove, a tiny fridge that runs on very low draw 12V., a queen size bed and plenty of room for the pets. There is running water outside the door and an outdoor sink. An outhouse is about 50 yards away.
> 
> ...


Again, I think this is a great story. Once they have had time to reflect I'd love to know what lessons they feel they have learned from the experience. They seem like a pretty smart couple, so I am sure they'll take some lesson from the experience.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*On Keeping Motivated*

Like stated here all ready, a simple daily activity, even before my retirement I multitask activities, canning, drying, it become part of a daily routine in the kitchen, never having to get out of my way for prepping, nor creating more stress in my life nor more expenditures it just came natural to buy or rotate goods, I never buy anything that I would use or consume in a daily basis anyway, I don`t prep for Doomsday scenarios I prep to make my life much easier and to have things on hand that the whole family enjoys as far as food or tools to help me in case of a emergency or to help someone else . Prepping should be fun for the whole family or you not a mental or financial burden .


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

Some added prepping i guess is that for the past 5 or so years i have been practicing blacksmithing i have always worked with metal/welding building this or that but blacksmithing is a old world skill and doesnt need much in ways or tech to work.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> My father was stubborn and my mother is stubborn, so I have a double dose of stubbornness. Plus I was raised with a wide and deep independent streak. I'm a detail, technical orientated type.
> 
> Married in my teens.
> 
> ...


*I'M NOT WORTHY! I'M NOT WORTHY!*
:groupwave:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

What keeps me going is that no one will do it for me.
My son is coming alone great for a 19yr kid, but he has aways to go & two jobs keep him busy.


----------



## bunnygal (Mar 2, 2012)

*Keeping Motivated thread - reply*



ArizonaJake said:


> I just recently got back into prepping. I took i guess what you can call some time off what do you guys do to stay motivated when it comes to skills. I understand the simple answer is just wanting to survive but does anyone else go through periods slacking. I mean once you have a few BOBs food stores and a host of skill how does everyone keep at it.


Everything new is more exciting in the beginning. Think of a new relationship or marriage - in the beginning everything is fun, exciting, thrilling. You can't wait to see the other person again and miss then while away. However, as time passes the 'new relationship' giddyness wears off and real life sets in. A routine is established and while you still enjoy your partner, (hopefully), you dont miss them the moment they walk away or get excited waiting for them to call

Another good example is a new diet or workout routine - it is started with full ambition and drive and after a few weeks or months (days for some) - the excitement wears off and it becomes a chore. What started out to be fun and exciting can at times be dreaded.

Prepping is 'one of those things'. In the beginning it's fun setting up shelves, finding good deals; you feel 'empowered' for putting yourself in the position of survival should something large scale go wrong. Adding to the supply makes you feel even better. However, at some point, the 'newness' wears off and it's not quite as fun. It might not be fun at all. Perhaps you ran out of space to store things or feel you dont 'need' anymore. Money might be limited or other things in life are stealing the focus. But just like the relationship, diet, and work out- there's a good reason for doing it and it does require an ongoing effort and committment to keep it going. It might not be fun, but necessary. In the case of prepping - your LIFE could depend on it. We all hope we never have to use our supplies, but if we do - it's a good thing we took the time to prepare. As others have said, just make it part of your lifestyle - if you've lost the excitment of doing it, do it anyway. You dont need to do it everyday, but put some maintenance into it. Check expiration dates, rotate stock, add items when you can. Remind yourself that the reason you started prepping is the same reason you need to continue to prep, even if its lost some of its excitment.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Make it fun and make it part of your lifestyle. Being prepared is a lifestyle in our family and is also the basis for some inexpensive, fun activities. We just worked it into the norm years ago. 

For example, we don't store food...we have a stock of food that represents our regular diet. We eat the oldest stuff. The trips to the grocery are to replenish what we've eaten and goes to the freshest end of the stock.

Ditto for walking. The wife and I walk every day. It gives us a chance to stroll and talk. It also keeps the joints from stiffening up on us.

We garden too. It's one of our "together" activities. It's not much of a garden (container potatoes, fruit trees, some veggies and herbs), but it helps keep our cultivation skills sharp. It also supplements our food stock and makes a great basis for a fall neighborhood bartering market.

Our family takes a few weekend camping trips to different locations every year. Not many...it's too hard to get the adult kids together, but 3 or 4. It's a great bonding tradition for the family. It also gives us a chance for some "dry run" testing on some of our preps.

We don't have it all down, but we find we do better when it's fun and part of normal living rather than some kind of special effort. Just a thought...


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

You know whats keeping me motivated is my eagerness to posting to this site just finished up some more planting and even a little expanding thanks everyone oh anf of course some tasty drinks out of brown bottles make it a wee bit more enjoyable.


----------



## ArizonaJake (Dec 17, 2012)

My project today just a little clean up


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

what got me started on prepping,is food and lights.i got tired of running out of certain foods before the end of the month.and i got tired of not having the proper lighting during a power outage..so i started buying a lil bit extra foods here n there so we wont run out of them before next month shopping trip..then i bought the needed flashlights lanterns rechargeable batteries and battery chargers and oil lamps..and because of this.i've not only seen to it that we have what foods are needed each month.but i've also cut down on our grocery bill some what as well.pluss we always have light during a power outage.then there's my other accomplishments.a store bought cabinet and a set of home made shelves,in which both has food...we have foods for emergencies.we have curtain pull backs that i made with 1/4 para-cord.in which even my mom loves them..these things,among others.i think of when i get discouraged.on account not only my self is sitting comfortably.but so is my mom.just last night my mom ate good on account i went into the kitchen and fixed supper.that alone can make a person feel good..we have a Pomeranian that i got from someone 5 years ago.and yes,she's a enjoyment..remember the small things in life,for there's happiness there.remember the saying..it warms the soul..there's not only moments in life that can do that..but the preps of today,are the preps for tomorrow.and if those preps are there for other family members when your long gone.that can warm the soul..i dont want to see my mom do with-out.so it warms my soul that she has certain things that she wont do with out...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm motivated by the economic collapse that I see coming. The Baltic Dry Index, which measures worldwide shipping, is at an all time low. Truckers have seen a big drop in things to ship. There's a lot of anecdotal evidence that suggests that Wal-Mart keeps a lot less inventory than they used to. 

There are bigger things too. There's another financial crisis coming. The big banks have huge derivative losses tied to the low price of oil. They still have toxic mortgages on the books. There are a lot of loans in the oil and fracking industry that are going bad.

There's a good chance we'll see civil unrest this summer. The riots in Chicago could be what we'll see around the country more and more often as rioters are allowed to create havoc. 

Even if nothing happens this year I'm still motivated to keep prepping.


----------

